# Use Case frage zu Assoziationen



## Do Al Bonsch (4. Juli 2005)

Morgen. 

Ich sitze im Moment etwas verwirrt über meinen UML Scripten, die mich zusammen mit ein paar Recherchen per Google in eine Sackgasse geführt haben. 

Ich benutze den Umbrello UML Modeller und dieser kennt neben einfachen Assoziationen auch gerichtete Assoziationen in Use Case Diagrammen. 

Meine Scripte sagen leider gar nichts über gerichtete Assoziationen aus, somit auch nicht wann eine normale Assoziation (ohne Pfeil) und wann eine gerichtete Assoziation (mit Pfeil) zu verwenden ist . 

Nach meiner Logik würde ich sagen normal wenn ein Anwendungsfall zwischen 2 Akteuren sitzt und beide über diesen quasi kommunizieren. 

Und einen gerichteten dann wenn ein Akteur einen Anwendungsfall auslöst der keinen weiteren Akteur benötigt um stattzufinden . 

Wie gesagt das wäre das wie ich er mir erklären würde. Kann mir das jemand bestätigen oder einen Link geben wo es richtig nachzulesen ist . 

Alles was ich zu uml gefunden habe war leider gerade hier sehr oberflächlich. 


Nachtrag : 

Kann es sein dass es eine Direkte Assoziation bei Use Case Diagrammen gar nicht gibt ?
Hab jetzt beim weiterlesen Selbige Assoziation im zusammanhang mit Klassendiagrammen entdeckt und bin mir nun nicht mehr so sicher ob ich die gerichtete Assoziation die ja in Umbrello ist irgendwo in Use Case mit einordnen muss .  

Gruß Dominik


----------



## RedWing (3. August 2005)

Hallo vielleicht etwas spät aber besser als nie 

Also ich kenne es vom Klassendiagramm her so:

In der Analysephase quasi wenn der Abstraktionsgrad noch recht groß ist sollte man immer 
zu ungerichteten Assozationen greifen...
Wenn man dann schon mitten im Entwurf steckt sollte man diese Assoziationen dann konkretisieren 
(Entscheidung ob Aggregation/ Komposition, Richtung von Assoziationen einführen, Multiplizitäten vergeben 
etc...)

Ich hoffe  das konnte dir a weng helfen...

Gruß

RedWing


----------

